# Scratching Ears



## Cheshire Gleam

I noticed just about ten minutes ago one of my does is scratching her ears until they bleed. I've saw her pick at them more than her sisters do, but it seemed like they were just irritating her or something and they've never bled. Their new shipment of aspen bedding came in on the thirteenth and no one else is experiencing any discomfort, so I don't think it's mites. Wouldn't they have appeared by now? I haven't seen anything in their fur or any sores. Is there any reason she could be scratching herself so badly? Could I do something to prevent it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## PPVallhunds

You say you got in some new stuff, have you used it yet?
I had a mouse with OCD scratching, and whenever the substrate changed texture or type it would set him off scratching his ears and face. Even a slight change did it. In the end I put him down as it got to the point he was doing major damage to himself.

I would treat for parasites though just in case. You can get rodent spot on. But avoid Bob Martin spot on it kills/causes reactions in alot of animals.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I did use the aspen, I had to use softwood for a week or so since the pet store was out of everything else. She didn't start scratching until some days had passed though. I haven't caught her doing it again and I'll keep an eye on her and look into parasite medication. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I came home from school today and noticed some blood on the paper roll the mice use for bedding, and sure enough her ear is scratched and badly bleeding. She's fine beside this, eating well, a good weight of 42 grams, still active and looking healthy. The only other thing is she inherited a breathing problem from her father that doesn't affect her too much, just causes her to become somewhat congested and snuffly. No signs of parasites on her or anyone else. My mother suggested to use saline solution and clean off her ear whenever she does this, is that advisable? Also, if she won't stop messing with her ears, should I have her put to sleep? I don't want to seem drastic, but it'd be unfair to keep her alive unhappily and in pain. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

So she's really getting skinny now...lost 6 grams in the past five days. I don't think she's doing too well anymore. Going to try to see about a vet visit, hopefully, but I've had this happen with another mouse. Her name was Sundance (saying so as not to confuse with the current mouse), and I'd only had her for around four months and some weeks into purchasing her, she started sneezing all the time. Her breathing was loud, congested clicking noises that never really ceased. It never spread to anyone else, the same case for the new mouse. Eventually, she just started deteriorating and wasting away till she passed on. I'm afraid this is happening all over again and her breathing issue is catching up with her, along with scratching her ears raw. Not sure what the best option would be anymore, any input/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Lilly

I'm sorry but it sounds like she is suffering quite a bit so humane euthanasia seems like it may be the kindest option (hug)


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

I figured as much. I'll do it soon, have to prep myself first and give her lots of love and attention. Thanks, Lilly.


----------

